# Dead zone/4400



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

They are showing up as first run this weekend. My guess is we have to delete our SP because of generic guide data unless we want all these re-recording.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

So is Monk (multiple times all with no program descriptions).


----------



## tai-pan (Feb 9, 2006)

...and Psyche...this really sucks. I wish I knew who to complain to...


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

Definitely sounds like a USA problem.


----------



## tai-pan (Feb 9, 2006)

Someone told me it had happened to them on another channel but of course they couldn't name the channel or show. I remember it also happening with House (on USA).


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

stargate is doing the same thing


----------



## tai-pan (Feb 9, 2006)

scifi too then, doesn't improve my feelings toward that network any


----------



## sieglinde (Aug 11, 2002)

The Stargates were repeats of fan selected episodes. I think 4400 and Dead Zone are done for the season.


----------



## PeternJim (Sep 25, 2004)

Unless there is some bizarre after-season followup, yes, Monk, 4400, and Psych are done for the season (or at least the semi-season, since Monk at least usually has a half-season after the new year.)


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Psych also has a few episodes left for January (which they alluded to at the end of the last episode, with the maternity leave joke).


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

The Monk episodes had the guide data filled in..


----------



## sommerfeld (Feb 26, 2006)

I set a season pass for "The 4400" last weekend (my tivo thinks it airs on USA network, thursdays 1am EDT), and .. my tivo recorded an ep of Law & Order: Special Victims Unit in that time slot. 

Is this proof that Detective Munch is really a space alien?

any idea where the breakdown in communication between USA and TiVo happened?


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

USA has always been a Guide Data nightmare. I actually just removed it from Channels You Receive so that my FRO Law & Order WL wouldn't pick up dozens of USA reruns (thankfully, the USA original season is over).


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

total speculation: maybe they dont care....figure some people will watch repeats and not know it...or haven't seen them at all...

now if it was first run being marked repeat they may have incentive to fix it


----------



## willbhome (Aug 28, 2002)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Psych also has a few episodes left for January (which they alluded to at the end of the last episode, with the maternity leave joke).


I about choked with laughter at that joke!
Yep - Monk & Psych are back in Jan. The Closer in Dec!


----------



## willbhome (Aug 28, 2002)

newsposter said:


> They are showing up as first run this weekend. My guess is we have to delete our SP because of generic guide data unless we want all these re-recording.


I've read elsewhere that the Tribune service is to blame for such things; but, I would think that, if the network doesn't provide details to them, then how is that Tribune's fault?
But, deleting a season pass seems a bit drastic. I go through my ToDo list periodically to double-check what's up, and make adjustments as I go: deleting scheduled repeats I don't want, adding repeats I may have missed the first time around (we moved this year and were Tivo-less for two weeks; lost several episodes of Cold Case due to sports delays in Orlando that I didn't have in Phoenix). Sometimes even adding repeats that appeal to me enough for a re-viewing.


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

it's not too drastic when you are managing over 100SP over 2 tivos and can't afford a #5 SP that isn't even first run bumping out a lower one that IS  See, i order SP by day of the week. I have a spreadsheet by day/tivo/alpha and I know, for instance, that stargate is never first run on a tuesday etc so that enables me to do SP by dates and have no, or at least forseen, conflicts.

if however, deadzone kept showing up as first run, when i knew there was no true conflict until jan., it may kick out (by nature of being on sunday and my first day of the week) whatever else is on sunday nights when in reality it shouldn't be..thus necessitating that I keep on top of adding and deleting sunday night shows every single week and even taking the chance tivo will change it back once i do change it

So deleting SP isn't all that drastic in my case


----------



## ytsemike (Oct 9, 2003)

I haven't really been paying attention, but seeing newsposter's comments on organizing SPs by they day of the week hit home. For whatever reason, I started doing that as well (I start on Monday). Then, within any given day, I organize by favorite show...although sometimes I'll bump a favorite cable show with multiple airings in favor of a less favored network show w/o multiple airings.

Heck, for all I know, the majority of TiVotees do something similar.


----------



## tai-pan (Feb 9, 2006)

I don't really get the idea of organizing SP's by day of the week. One of the things that I like about tivo is that it remembers the days and times that my shows are on so that I don't have to.


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

by day of the week is just logical for many reasons. It's not the best way for everyone, just some of us. See on Tuesdays I have 5 things at a certain time and one of them is on Bravo, which is known to repeat things 3 hours later. The 4 other shows dont usually repeat. Therefore, with certainty, I can put the 4 things first then the 5th Bravo show next and tivo will of course bump the 5th thing to record the repeat of it. It's set it and forget it

Also, for one moment assume there is a new show that comes on mid season and I already have 4 in that timeslot just like in the above example. Ok..well obviously i have to figure out which show repeats (hope one does) and then what i can do is get the SP then move it up to that time slot very easily.

If i had a haphazard order on SP, it wouldn't be as easy. I'd have to figure out what show is belongs before/after etc.

there are more reasons but i wont bore you with them. 

If you only have a few SP, no biggie, but i have a very complicated system and when networks do the :01 thing, it really throws things for a loop. Excel spreadsheets really help narrow down problems. I try to do back to back same network things on the same tivo so the 01 things dont happen or i care about them so much.

and my one tivo has 2x the space...so this year, i'm recording things that i DEFINITELY will watch the same night or very soon after, on the smaller tivo. Stuff I know will take a while to watch...goes on the bigger hard drives. 

yet another variable. 

yes tv is our life


----------



## willbhome (Aug 28, 2002)

tai-pan said:


> I don't really get the idea of organizing SP's by day of the week. One of the things that I like about tivo is that it remembers the days and times that my shows are on so that I don't have to.


Which is great when you never have any more than 2 shows to record in a given time slot.


newsposter said:


> by day of the week is just logical for many reasons.
> . . . and my one tivo has 2x the space...so this year, i'm recording things that i DEFINITELY will watch the same night or very soon after, on the smaller tivo. Stuff I know will take a while to watch...goes on the bigger hard drives.
> 
> yes tv is our life


I'm with you, newsposter. I have 2 HDVR2s (200+ hrs ea.) and 1 HR10-250 (83 hrs). I also use a spreadsheet to help manage my SPs, and arrange them by DOW in the SP list, then by regularly-scheduled time. On the HR, I prioritize them by importance to me in the time slot (at the moment, only one input is working on the HR  ), so priority is very important when there are 3 or 4 programs scheduled for a particular time slot.
Because of pixelation issues (OTA on the HR) I suffered last year when I lived in AZ, I take the extra precaution of setting up all shows that I can, on SD as well as HD. I reverse the priority in a given time slot there (also trying to keep time blocks on a given network on the same DVR).
I'll also make sure to watch the stuff in HD first, saving on SD those shows that I didn't watch in HD and catch up with them during rerun weeks!


----------



## TivoZorro (Jul 16, 2000)

Lifetime had a problem earlier in the summer with Angela's Eyes.

National Geographic Channel with The Dog Whisperer.
All of the shows are being listed with an airdate of 2006. But they are older shows. I know just by looking at the episode title and the fact that I've dumped them all to videotape in the past. Will really have to be careful to catch the new ones when the new season starts.


----------



## sieglinde (Aug 11, 2002)

SPs by weekday? That is a great idea. Thanks.


----------



## tai-pan (Feb 9, 2006)

I recently noticed that on Fridays which is not Nip/Tuck's first-run night the episode is getting a general description...like it would on USA but when I had a hunch and checked dishnetwork's on-screen guide it showed it as the replay from Tuesday night which it turned out to be. I wonder if it would have helped with all those Monk eps...


----------

